# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Projekti im për një Restorant

## DonAlda

Une jam viti i 2-te ne nje universitet arkitekture dhe projekti im me i fundit ishte nje restorant. 

Me poshte eshte koncepti im ne anglish (me falni ata qe nuk kuptojne anglishten dhe aq mire!).


CONCEPT:

There are many international communities living in Detroit and this fact influenced and inspired the style of the restaurant I designed. the ****" is an international style restaurant with an organic shape. The shape of the restaurant is inspired from the shape of the leaf of the Venus flytrap. I considered a large skylight on the building to bring more natural light in the space. 
The space inside the restaurant is supposed to be fun and exiting and is intended to capture ones imagination. The walls are a rough colored concrete. The floor is concrete as well, but also it has some glass arches on the floor to direct ones way through the space. Also there are small glass pools of water here and there, in the dinning area, where it would be shined with light from underneath to create moving shadows on the ceiling. For a more romantic mood, there could be floating candles in these pools of water creating a magical space.
People like to get noticed by other people; therefore the spaces in the restaurant are very open. Because of the level of the openness desired, glass dividers in the dinning area were considered. The glass walls divide some of the dinning spaces from each other, but yet they allow the space to feel open. 
the ****" is supposed to capture peoples imagination and make them psychologically feel trapped inside. 


Mirepres mendimet tuaja rreth projektit tim!!!!

P.S. Emri i restorantit tim vjen nga anglishtja, nga nje gjethe qe quhet venus fly ****, por ne shqip ka nje kuptim pak si te keq. 

Ju lutem mos ma merni per ters!

----------


## DonAlda

Permasat 3'X10'

----------


## DonAlda

Une duke prezantuarprojektin mesueseve te mi dhe ca arkitekteve.

----------


## DonAlda

1

----------


## DonAlda

2

----------


## DonAlda

3

----------


## DonAlda

4

----------


## DonAlda

5

----------


## DonAlda

Modeli i restorantit

----------


## DonAlda

Ja dhe nje tjeter

----------


## DonAlda

Model qe reflekton pak a shume se si restoranti do te duket brenda.

----------


## DonAlda

Ja dhe nje tjeter

----------


## DonAlda

Ja dhe nje foto tjeter

----------


## DonAlda

My inspiration

----------


## DonAlda

Ja dhe nje tjeter

----------


## DonAlda

Evolucioni i restorantit tim. 
Modeli ne te djathte eshte modeli i fundit i restorantit.

----------


## DonAlda

Duke punuar ne modelin

----------


## DonAlda

Ja dhe nje foto tjeter

----------


## DonAlda

Ja dhe nje tjeter

----------


## DonAlda

Ja dhe nje foto tjeter e modelit

----------

